
Google Blacklists Conservative Websites - steve_g
https://www.theamericanconservative.com/dreher/google-blacklists-conservative-websites/
======
sacks2k
While I believe this 'error' was corrected, this only goes to show you the
power big tech companies like Google and Facebook have over our lives and all
future elections.

Russia's influence is nothing compared to the regular censorship and
manipulation of the information we see on a daily basis.

Many may be fine with it, because current big tech companies agrees with their
point of view.

The danger is when they don't.

